# Φιλική συμμετοχή = ;



## sarant (Jul 3, 2012)

Με ρώτησαν και δεν ήξερα.

Πώς λένε στα αγγλικά τη "φιλική συμμετοχή" καλλιτεχνών π.χ. σε ταινίες ή δίσκους;
(άσε που μπορεί να μην είναι το ίδιο για ταινίες ή δίσκους)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Δεν είναι η καθ' ημάς απόδοση του guest star;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

Στη μουσική featuring λένε. Συμφωνεί και η Βίκι:
In *pop music* guest appearances are often described with the words featuring, with, or and. It is abbreviated in credit lists as *Feat., Ft., f.*
In *television series*, a guest star is an actor who appears in one or a few episodes. In radio and television shows, a guest star is a guest of the show who is a celebrity.
Για τα τηλεοπτικά, καλά τα λέει ο ντοκ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guest_appearance


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Σωστή η Παλ! Το _featuring Τάδε_ είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

Όπως έγραφε ο κόμης αλλού, είμαι _κάτοχος_ αδερφού που ακούει Φίφτι Σεντ και άλλα τέτοια ακατανόητα, οπότε έχουν καταγραφεί κάτι τέτοια... :)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία, υπάρχει και το γνωστό λογοπαίγνιο «θηλυκή συμμετοχή» απ' της Ελλάδος τα παιδιά, για τη Ρένια Λουιζίδου.


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ-ευχαριστώ!

Πώς ρωτούσε εκείνος ο κοκκινομάλλης; "Ποιος είναι ο Feat;"


----------

